# Speed controller from Trend T3 router



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Cherryville Chuck

I have removed the controller from the router and altered connections to windings to give just max speed [32000rpm]. As you mentioned a resin has been applied to several components. This has covered markings to a capacitor so its value is unknown at present. I intend to remove the triac and capacitors and renew them and use silicone to lessen vibration and make any future replacement easier..

Regards pinehunter


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dave we have access to relatively cheap aftermarket speed controllers here but they would only work on our single leg 110-120 volt power system. I don't know what you have available. The controllers also work with other universal type motors as long as they do not have their own speed control or soft start. Harry Sinclair from Oz might know as I think they are on the same power system. He goes by Harrysin here on the forum.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Charles thanks for the info. Initially I shall go for a repair of the internal board. A quick look at it suggests faults with a couple of capacitors which can be replaced for a dollar or two. As mentioned previously these components have been partially potted with epoxy resin which has obscured values and makes removal difficult. It is hoped that the parts can be removed intact which will make sourcing replacements easier. The plan of attack is to use heat to soften and remove the epoxy. This will be done with a 40 watt soldering iron fitted with sharpened chisel bit to heat and dig out the epoxy. Well this is the theory!!!

Regards
dave


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep us posted Dave for future reference. I suspect most speed and soft start control failures are the capacitors so if you are successful then it's worth relating to others with the same issue. In some cases those modules are as much as a new router.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Will do Charles - I take your point about the cost of replacement electronic parts in routers which seems to be a ripoff. The "Plan B" post in Portable Routing Forum would be the cheapest and easiest DIY repair for speed control faults. The unit was from Ebay, cost about 5 dollars and is an easy fix.

Regards
dave


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

The T3 router has now been repaired and the fault was with
the triac. This and the removed capacitors have been attached to the board by soldering and without epoxy adhesive. One attachment shows the board and removed components. The other is the tacho memory display of router running at slow speed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done Dave. Are you saying that the problem was that they were glued on and not soldered on? And are those new parts or just the old parts properly installed?


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Charles all the components removed from the board had been originally securely soldered to tracks on the underside of the board. The epoxy glue was applied around component packages on the top side of the board. The 2 capacitors shown were removed from the board and found to be in good condition and were refitted. The triac shown needed to be cut from its leads for removal and was discarded.The replacement triac was new and cost $1.20. 
At this time I am of the view that that application of epoxy resins to components is to do more with ensuring replacement rather than repair. Comments on this would be appreciated.

Regards dave


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I suspect you are right about that. There is an argument for reducing damage from vibration and maybe one for heat transfer but the anti tampering argument may be the winner.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

It's great that the triac was only $1.20. When I removed the unit from my PC in this post (http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/19050-parts-wiring-pc-7538-a.html) it was about $70. I looked online for a generic replacement an couldn't find anything readily available. How did you find yours?
Dan Coleman


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Daniel this is dave from the UK. Regarding the replacement triac for the Trend T3 router, sourcing the new part began with an internet search using the component reference details. This identified voltage, current and package requirements. With this info to hand I collected the part from a local branch of Maplins in Liverpool. I feel sure NTE Electronics will have something that can be safely used. In passing the triac for the 3/4 HP T3 was a 6 amp device. You will be looking for a much larger current capacity so it is more than likely the cost will be proportionately greater. 

Regards dave


----------

